# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Can you check my mini-article?

## FYAN

Theme: "The music in my life". 
 Music has always been part of our lives. Appearing one day, it remains with us forever: at home, at work and even in battle.
 I prefer to listen to different kinds of music because it allows to know of different theirs sides. My favorite singer is Oleg Atamanov. In my view, he touches of national problems. All of my friends fond to listen to club music. I can't to get them and they me too.
 It does not matter what kind of music do you listen, the main thing that you like it. Perhaps therein lies its role.

----------


## chaika

forever -- at home,
it allows me to understand different kinds. This sentence is garbled and I don't know what you mean.
he sings about national
friends like to listen to
I can't understand them, and they can't understand me, either.
music you listen to, the main thing is that you

----------


## FYAN

Thank you, I appreciate your help

----------

